# Sardo: Duos chi tinde falene, ca deo appo gia dau!



## Maslacak

Contesto: Cosi se capitava che gli dicessero: "Bantò, unu raju chi ti falete!" lui si limitava a rispondere: "Duos chi tinde falene, ca deo appo gia dau!"
Frase dal libro Sardo.
Ho bisogno della traduzione della frase dal titolo.
Grazie!


----------



## Blackman

Banto', che ti possa colpire un fulmine!
Che due possano colpire te, io ho già dato.


----------



## macforever

Ciao Blackman, proviamo a tradurre anche il nome proprio di persona, Banto'?
Pensavo a Salvatore (Bantore), ma non ne sono sicuro. Che ne pensi?


----------



## marco.cur

Per Salvatore ho sentito solo Badore, Bore, Bobore;  Bantore non l'ho mai sentito.
Potrebbe essere anche un soprannome.


----------



## Blackman

Batore per Salvatore. Banto' non l'ho mai sentito, potrebbero essere due nomi, tipo Baingio e Antonio.


----------



## macforever

@Blackman: Ho pensato anche io la stessa cosa. Banto' non l'ho mai sentito, quindi non mi sbilancio.


----------



## o-nami

Che bello il thread in Sardo... Ma la vogliamo aprire la sezione "Limba sarda" in "Other Romance Languages and Latin"? Almeno imparo qualcosa in sa limba!
Scusate l'OT!!!


----------



## stella_maris_74

o-nami said:


> Che bello il thread in Sardo... Ma la vogliamo aprire la sezione "Limba sarda" in "Other Romance Languages and Latin"? Almeno imparo qualcosa in sa limba!
> Scusate l'OT!!!



Vi ricordo che nel nostro nutritissimo thread di risorse esterne abbiamo anche:
http://www.toninorubattu.it/ita/top.htm per la  lingua sarda
http://www.ditzionariu.org/  - sardo 
http://web.tiscali.it/osiloproduce/dizionario/  aforismi sardo-italiano-inglese


----------



## o-nami

Grazie mille Dani! 
Altro OT: l'home page di Tonino http://www.toninorubattu.it/ ha un che di Borat...


----------

